# Insurance at 22



## Chris K (Jun 26, 2006)

I know it's not gonna be cheap but what insurance companies do the younger folk use?

I'm 22, 1 years NCB and live in a good postcode.

Looking to insure a R32 but struggling to find a company who will give a quote on a GT-ST let alone a GT-R


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

u will find it very hard at 22 yrs and with 1 NCB even worse

u need 3 years or more otherwise ur gonna need £3k+!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

naa, theres some guys on skylineowners that are insuring gtrs for less than 2k at 21


----------



## Chris K (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi5 said:


> naa, theres some guys on skylineowners that are insuring gtrs for less than 2k at 21


That's well cheap.

Do you know who they are with?


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

maybe a GTS at 21yrs

GTR will be harder can be done but will cost


----------



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

Im 21 but insured on my gtr 1 week before my 21st with adrian flux although with 3 yr NCB its still over 2k


----------



## thesoulkeeper (Feb 9, 2005)

Got my R33 GTR when I was 22. In a good post code with 3yrs NCB. 

A-Plan all the way.  

Just below £1750.

Now I'm 23 almost 24 and it keeps droppin' :smokin:


----------



## GTR33EDDIE (Jun 16, 2006)

*R33 GTR OWNER>>> A PLAN ALL THE WAY INDEED*

I am 23 in an ok postcode i suppose,, i have 5 yrs no claims 10pts on my licence (including a in10) and i insured my standard 33 GTR with A Plan  for less than 1650.. Ideal don't ya think!


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

21 and insured r33 gts for 1200, quote for my r32 gtr that ive just bought (still 21) £1160. work that one out!
adrian flux for both by the way.


----------



## danok (May 15, 2006)

I know im a bit older(28. 6yrs no claims,but a 17500 claim 3 months ago) i got a quote for my gtr32 from adrian flux at 675 fully comp. They put gts on the quote and when i rang up to correct them they said that it would be no different,so i made them ammend it to gtr twin turbo and resend it which they did at the same price.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have had mine for a couple of years, probably since I was 23. Initially with tescos (who dont do under 25s anymore) and it was about 1500. thats with 3 points and a claim. only 2 years ncb

now with aplan, 4 years no claims with no claims needing to be listed with 3 points (different ones this time....) and its £880. very reasonable.




ones to look at are probably adrian flux and a plan - but if you go with aplan and smash it up there will be big trouble..... 

make sure you look around


----------

